# intivare



## SunDraw

Oibò, perché non trovo nei dizionari online "intivare" e "intivato"?
E' solo veneto?
Significa "azzeccare" "fare una cosa nel modo più appropriato e originale",  "cogliere nel segno", "centrare", "indovinare"...
Si presta ad es. per un accostamento d'abito, un regalo: intivato cioè "ben accostato / intonato / scelto".
Anche "intivare la porta" "intivare la schedina"...
In quali parti d'Italia non si capisce affatto?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Dalle mie parti, ad esempio!


----------



## tie-break

Mai sentito nemmeno io


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... ho il vago sospetto che sia usato (e conosciuto) esclusivamente in Veneto, e forse in Friuli.


----------



## irene.acler

Anche in Trentino è ampiamente usato!!


----------



## Necsus

...e in Trentino. 
(ampiamento?)


----------



## irene.acler

Ooops, un refuso!


----------



## bubu7

Ciao, SD. 
Nel GRADIT non c'è (neanche tra i termini marcati RE[gionalismo] o DI[alettalismo]) quindi non si può considerare italiano.

La seguente citazione è tratta dal libro di Manlio Cortelazzo e Carla Marcato _I dialetti italiani. Dizionario etimologico_, UTET, (1998), in cui G. B. Pellegrini (citato dalla Marcato), scrive:



> “Si tratta probabilmente di un derivato dal greco _týpos_, _typé_ ‘colpo’ e _typô_, _entypô_ ‘batto, colpisco’ passato nel latino regionale del Veneto in un’epoca abbastanza antica, anteriore a quella in cui si è sviluppata la lenizione, in una forma *_intypāre_, *_intipare_ ‘colpire dentro, imbroccare’.”
> Giovan Battista Pellegrini, _Studi di dialettologia e filologia veneta_, Pacini, (1977)


----------



## caterina79

Mai assolutamente sentito   

Ciao


----------



## Fabiuz

irene.acler said:


> Anche in Trentino è ampiamente usato!!


Mai sentito in Trentino.


----------



## Salegrosso

Anche da Verona confermo l'uso veneto.


----------



## Crisidelm

Io ho provato a pensarci su, ma in tutta sincerità non mi pare di averlo sentito (almeno recentemente, a portata di memoria insomma). Forse non è d'uso nel Veneto litoraneo: d'altronde, "dispizuir(e)" non so se sia diffuso in tutto il Veneto, tanto per fare un esempio.


----------



## insegnantevolante

Mai sentito, nè in Friuli, nè in Emilia-Romagna!


----------



## SunDraw

Ok: è rigorosamente veneto (in senso linguistico, non territoriale).
Grazie a tutti, e grande bubu7! L'hai proprio _imbroccato_!


----------



## elena.schnabl

SunDraw said:


> Oibò, perché non trovo nei dizionari online "intivare" e "intivato"?
> E' solo veneto?
> Significa "azzeccare" "fare una cosa nel modo più appropriato e originale", "cogliere nel segno", "centrare", "indovinare"...
> Si presta ad es. per un accostamento d'abito, un regalo: intivato cioè "ben accostato / intonato / scelto".
> Anche "intivare la porta" "intivare la schedina"...
> In quali parti d'Italia non si capisce affatto?



Condivido l'esperienza e le sensazioni di SunDrow: anch'io ho cercato 'intivare' sui dizionari  e non trovandolo volevo dire 'Oibò!', perchè credevo fosse una parola italiana e tuttora sarei portata a pensarlo. L'ipotesi che sia veneto è interessante. Concordo con la spiegazione, aggiungerei "trovare la cosa giusta" "incontrare ciò che si sta cercando"; anche nel senso opposto "incontrare ciò che si voleva evitare".


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Elena.


> L'ipotesi che sia veneto è interessante.


Ehm...Non è un'ipotesi...E' proprio una realtà. 
Non esiste sui dizionari di italiano, mentre è presente in tutti i dizionari e libri che si occupano di lingua veneta (vedi ad esempio qui  qui, qui e qui).


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao a tutti! Mi interesserebbe sapere da un Veneto se  sono usate comunemente anche le forme del paradigma verbale di questo verbo.

Non so, il participio presente, intivante, oppure il participio passato , intivato.  Immagino che sia usato sia nella forma attiva che in quella passiva, ma posso anche sbagliarmi.  

Grazie!


----------



## VogaVenessian

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao a tutti! Mi interesserebbe sapere da un Veneto se  sono usate comunemente anche le forme del paradigma verbale di questo verbo.
> 
> Non so, il participio presente, intivante, oppure il participio passato , intivato.  Immagino che sia usato sia nella forma attiva che in quella passiva, ma posso anche sbagliarmi.
> 
> Grazie!


È un po' desueto INTIVARE ma si usa e si capisce. Direi solo nella forma attiva. INTIVANTE no, mai sentito.


----------



## Sempervirens

Grazie a te, Voga, ne so più di prima. 

Saluti


----------



## SunDraw

Sempervirens said:


> ... Mi interesserebbe sapere da un Veneto se sono usate comunemente anche le forme del paradigma verbale di questo verbo.
> Non so, il participio presente, intivante, oppure il participio passato, intivato. Immagino che sia usato sia nella forma attiva che in quella passiva, ma posso anche sbagliarmi. ...


Nel Triveneto (e nelle terre di colonizzazione e/o emigrazione) il veneto è stata di fatto una autonoma lingua neolatina, ben connotata e riconoscibile.
Pur con varianti locali, per cui un vicentino un triestino un trentino ecc. e specialmente un veneziano, ma anche in generale due residenti a una decina di chilometri di distanza l'un dall'altro (o in due quartieri della stessa città con bacini socioeconomici differenti) parlavano diversamente, squisitamente diversamente: ma sempre veneto (e quindi non così "stranamente" come un lombardo "dopo Brescia" o un emiliano o, in modo più complesso prossimo-remoto insieme, un "cugino" friulano, per restare in prossimità).
Per non dire dell'epoca in cui la diplomazia internazionale, oltre agli atti di governo locali, parlava veneziano.
Con la fine della Serenissima e con l'unità d'Italia, ma definitivamente con la TV nazionale, nell'Ottocento e tanto più nel '900 s'è smarrito "il senso" di tale "lingua", declassata e osteggiata come disprezzabile dialetto da incolti e osterie.
Con la crisi dell'identità nazionale seguita alla globalizzazione culturale-economica c'è chi s'è ricordato del "veneto" nel tentativo di rimappare la propria coscienza politica e sociale, ma ormai il processo di scomparsa di questa lingua sembra molto avanzato se non irreversibile.
Ora in zona si ha sempre più solo un italiano con inflessioni pronunzie e intercalari veneti (dove per capirci si dirà "bicere" per "bicchiere" anziché "goto" o "vero").

Come per tutte le lingue minoritarie e i dialetti, i parlanti spesso dispongono da un lato di articolate affascinanti perfino ancestrali ricchezze linguistiche, dall'altro impedimenti formali al loro uso. In una battuta: trasporre una parola italiana in veneto o napoletano è la norma, il contrario può essere un problema: si è di fronte a un semplice quanto micidiale rapporto di forze in campo.

Alla parola "intivare" è capitato quasi di fare il salto: in forza del suo significato peculiare non immediatamente presente in italiano (come altri termini molto originali di tante lingue) al parlante veneto è venuto d'usarla nella lingua "ufficiale": non superando però l'operazione i confini regionali, non ha meritato d'essere ammessa nel canone linguistico nazionale, non s'è affermata, non ha proprio "sfondato". Un italiano e uno svizzero-italiano oggi dice, chessò, cliccare o settaggio, ma non intivare e intivato (e intiverebbe e intiverà), che pure avrebbero potuto avere una loro ragion d'essere, e si son sentiti e usati ...fin quando l'utilizzatore non s'è accorto della loro marginalità ed estraneità pubblica più ampia. E tanto più ora, in cui l'apporto veneto, per non dire quello italiano, è sempre più debole alla lingua in uso in questi territori della galassia abitata.

No, non s'è mai usato un "intivante" ma così come un "azzeccante": è qui una questione di minorità del participio presente, non del verbo in sé. Nè "intivazione". Ciò nulla toglie alla consuetudine del verbo, pienamente coniugato, nel suo piccolo ben attestato (passivo compreso), se questa era la domanda. 

Insomma oggi un veneto al massimo potrà dire "intivà" e mai più "intivato": cioè solo nel momento in cui parla strettamente veneto, e tra pochi complici.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, Sundraw! Spiegazione esemplare! Ecco, ora posso dire che ne so ancor ben più di prima. 

Saluti


----------



## Drepan

Intivare è Siciliano


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Drepan. _
Intivare _è senza dubbio parola veneta, nell'accezione fin qui discussa. Vedi qui e qui per riferimento.
Esiste anche in siciliano? Con che significato?


----------



## Drepan

*'Ntivari  *è una parola siciliana; è normalmente usata nel campo della carpenteria.
Quando si vuol piantare un chiodo in assi di legno o appianare un 'Bozzo' in una lamiera ecc., allora con un mazzuolo bisogna *'ntivari *da dietro la parte che si sta lavorando in modo da creare resistenza ai colpi di martello che si danno e con più facilità far penetrare il chiodo o cedere la lamiera che si colpisce.
Naturalmente, essendo una parola siciliana, non sarebbe corretto tradurla in italiano 'Intivare' seguendo il suono delle sillabe, ma se la si vuol far derivare dal greco, come in siciliano, allora chi la usa nel giusto significato la può usare come vuole, anche '*Intipare*'.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

OK, _'ntipari_/_'ntivari _è siciliano; nei dizionari siciliano/italiano il primo è tradotto con _stivare_; il secondo l'hai spiegato tu. Vedi qui.
_Intivar, _italianizzato in_ intivare_ è invece veneto. 
Praticamente sono termini quasi omofoni e omografi, ma hanno significati diversi. Se guardi il post originale, da cui è partita la discussione, vedrai che in questo thread si parlava del significato veneto. 
Grazie comunque per l'interessante segnalazione!


----------



## VogaVenessian

Drepan said:


> *'...*
> Quando si vuol piantare un chiodo in assi di legno o appianare un 'Bozzo' in una lamiera ecc., allora con un mazzuolo bisogna *'ntivari *da dietro la parte che si sta lavorando in modo da creare resistenza ai colpi di martello che si danno e con più facilità far penetrare il chiodo o cedere la lamiera che si colpisce.
> ...


Rilevo che, nonostante la distanza dei significati, si tratta pur sempre di AZZECCARE/ CENTRARE alla cieca, sia una lamiera a suon di martellate che un numero vincente con un colpo di fortuna.


----------



## Anaiss

Sono di Venezia, nata qui, non mi è sconosciuto come termine (l'ho sicuramente sentito in qualche discorso di persone meno giovani di me, dai 40 in su, parlanti di 'dialetto' ) ma non avrei saputo usarlo o dirne il significato 
Non parlo il dialetto veneziano abitualmente (sarà il motivo della mia ignoranza ) ma di solito lo so comprendere.
Può esserci un fattore generazionale nell'uso secondo voi?


----------



## VogaVenessian

Anaiss said:


> Sono di Venezia, nata qui, non mi è sconosciuto come termine ...
> Può esserci un fattore generazionale nell'uso secondo voi?


Di anni ne ho un po' di più dei tuoi. Da piccolo parlavo in veneziano a casa e con gli amichetti in calle.
Con i miei figli, da piccoli, parlavo in italiano. Oggi loro capiscono il veneziano, ovviamente, ma gli rimane più l'accento che altro. Intanto il mondo intorno è cambiato ... Quindi sì, c'è di sicuro un fattore generazionale.


----------



## Anaiss

Ecco, sono nella stessa situazione! Ed è davvero un peccato  
Credo di aver collegato istintivamente l'etimologia a _intuire _o a _indovinare _ma è stato un puro caso che abbia azzeccato  leggendo qui le cose stanno diversamente


----------

